

Ask HN: Great algorithmic programming puzzles - Nib

I recently happened to run across a question on Quora[1]. I found those problems great. Does anyone have more such sources of these great logic puzzles ?<p>Maybe websites ? or experience ?<p>[1][https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;What-are-the-standard-puzzles-asked-in-programming-interviews#]
======
devnonymous
Not too long ago, I saw
[https://www.interviewcake.com/](https://www.interviewcake.com/) being
mentioned here. I found it interesting enough to sign up for it even tho' I
wasn't interviewing at the time.

I have a little review (/rave) about the site here:
[http://lonetwin.github.io/blog/html/2014/12/09/interview_cak...](http://lonetwin.github.io/blog/html/2014/12/09/interview_cake.html)

